# Brittle soap, packaging question again



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

What would make the soap brittle? The recipe is 50% lard, 25% olive pommace, 25% 76 deg coconut oil. The hardness on soapcalc says 45 with the numbers between 29-54. Just seems so hard- perhaps that is good? 

Found something maybe.... On the millersoap page it says that coldness makes a hard brittle soap. Wondering if I did not heat the fats long enough, or if the goat's milk was not all the way disolved? Anyway, it does not curl when cut, which it says is a good characteristic. Will try again- that page if anyone else is trouble shooting is: 
http://www.millersoap.com/PDF/BasicSoapHndt.pdf

Also, do you print your own labels on your printer? Or have a great program that is easy to set up for label printing? I need to tweak my labels- we have our soaps in a "made in Washington" store- our packaging was not as nice (nor uniform) as the others there, and the other one was picked up by Whole Foods, a huge natural food store, as a product they would carry! (because of packaging)
I need a new printer, as mine is soooo sensitive, and will not print heavier weight paper. Also a program..... 
Editing my own question, just in case someone else is dealing with these issues.... here is a thread from the soap making forum, someone was asking about laser vs inkjet printers- sounds sensible. Now for the program..... 
http://www.soapmakingforum.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=28205

Right now we have great visibility, but our soaps before this were sold at Bazaars, and local stores, which different sizes shapes was good- now need uniform, standard, but unique- does that make sense?


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

I print my own labels using Printmaster. I use an inkjet printer because that is what I have. For labels that may get wet, I spray a couple of coats of clear sealant on the labels after printing.


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

I've never had this problem, but according to the Kathy Miller page:

http://millersoap.com/trouble.html

it could be too much lye or too little water.

I find my larger batches are more forgiving. If I make a batch with a pound of oils, even a few grains too much of lye can make a difference. To check your scale, place 5 OLD (not state) quarters on your scale, and they should weigh exactly 1 ounce. If they don't, then your scale is probably not accurate, and should be replaced.

A 100% olive oil soap can seem extremely hard after a few days, but with just 25% olive, this shouldn't be an issue.

I do print my lables on my computer. For years, I made a completely different lable for each scent, with a pic that matched the name. I finally gave up, and made a simple basic lable I can use with any soap, just changing the name. I have about 4 basic recipes I use, & I have a basic label for each. Occasionally I will need to make an adjustment on an ingredient, but basically they are ready to so. So much faster that customized for each scent.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

IHN,
How soon did you cut the soap after you put it in the mold?

When I'm making 100% lard or 100% coconut, I'll have the soap in and out of the mold and cut within 8 hours otherwise it is too hard to cut!!!

Can't help you with labels. Mine are quite simple and nothing to write home about.


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

Thank you for the answers- I will be more conscious of the lye- sometimes, I must confess, am hurrying too much, and perhaps a bit off. (even with a digital scale!) 
Going to work on labels this week---- I think my labels are fine- especially if I am at a Bazaar or something, can talk to people about the soap- but when they are in a shop like this, you have one chance to grab that tourist's attention- something that set's it out above the others- AND you can't use terms like "moisturizing" and such, because then it is classified as a cosmetic. Can't use the properties of the eo's either----- so what do you say??? Its a puzzlement......


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

You might try something like "enriched with the oils of ___________."


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I make my own labels. At the top I put the name of my company, below that my website in small italics, but you could put your email address. In large letters I have "Olive Oil Soap", below that, in smaller letters, "with Coconut & Castor Oils" Below that, I list the oils "orange, palmarosa, lavender e.o." I use different colors. Nobody cares that I don't have a cutesy name for each type, they want to know what's in it. People will walk across a crowded room to pick up a bar of soap and smell it.


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

InHisName; if you are going to be selling your soap you can't afford to be "a little off" when measuring lye. All it takes is a little too much lye and you end up with caustic soap. Does this soap that is brittle zap?


----------

